# Build Start Fate 21st March, Delivery How long after?



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi, I ordered my TT on 2nd January (although the paperwork says it was December). I was told that it would be available to pick up around the first week of April due to options and customer colour. I have checked online and it has a start date of 21st of March. The car is being manufactured in a Hungary plant. As far as I can tell its not possible for the car to be available to me for the first week of April. I have read in several places in takes around 2 weeks for build to be delivered to dealer and prepared for sale. How long does it take to build the car? If my start date is March 21st when should it roll off the line, any ideas?

thanks


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Your fate is sealed..

Dont confuse your order date, with the cars order date. You have a contract with the dealer, not with the factory.
AUK have to submit all orders to the factory - thats the date difference you see.

Dealers can't promise dates, they can only estimate. 
The factory schedules all builds dealers have no influence at all. With a date such as yours id guess with that time of year you'd be looking towards the end of the 2nd week in April assuming the build has no issues and your car doesn't end in the QA status for more than a few days, (rather than weeks).


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Your fate is sealed..
> 
> Dont confuse your order date, with the cars order date. You have a contract with the dealer, not with the factory.
> AUK have to submit all orders to the factory - thats the date difference you see.
> ...


thanks for reply. The date the dealer gave me was at time of order and he did say it was an estimate as things can move around. However the start date is from the Audi website so was just curious how long it actually took to get through the build process from start. I guess I will be happy with any April date.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Allow a month from the build date to pick up. All TTs are built in Hungary. Check out the "Updated Build Date" threads for examples of timelines


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

jryoung said:


> Allow a month from the build date to pick up. All TTs are built in Hungary. Check out the "Updated Build Date" threads for examples of timelines


I didn't know that all TT's were built in Hungary, i did wonder.

I noticed that the online spec was missing the rear parking and assist option. The dealer has guaranteed that the car will arrive correct. I hope so as after bringing this to his attention and if the car arrives wrong this will be my first and last dealings with Audi as I will simply not take the car. I am travelling 400+ mile to pick the car up also which will be even worse.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Are they all built in Hungary as I have ordered a TTS and its coming from Ingolstadt according to the tracker.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

All TTs are made in Gyor (Hungry).
The body panels were stamped, formed painted in Ingolstadt and put on a train to Gyor for assembly. For the MK3 everything happens in Gyor.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

If it is build date 21st March, car will be ready 18th April roughly. (Audi worker here)


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

RussB said:


> Hi, I ordered my TT on 2nd January (although the paperwork says it was December). I was told that it would be available to pick up around the first week of April due to options and customer colour. I have checked online and it has a start date of 21st of March. The car is being manufactured in a Hungary plant. As far as I can tell its not possible for the car to be available to me for the first week of April. I have read in several places in takes around 2 weeks for build to be delivered to dealer and prepared for sale. How long does it take to build the car? If my start date is March 21st when should it roll off the line, any ideas?
> 
> thanks


Strange that the order date on your paperwork is December, when you ordered it in January. Were you aware of this, as this would have done the dealer a big favour putting it through at the end of a a sales quarter? I hope they gave you a really good deal, as this seems strange to do this. Were you to have known you might have been in a better position to push for a better deal. I would query this, as it may lead to some form of gesture as you have clearly done them a favour, that you were not aware of. This in my mind deserves something back in return.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

RussB said:


> I noticed that the online spec was missing the rear parking and assist option. The dealer has guaranteed that the car will arrive correct. I hope so as after bringing this to his attention and if the car arrives wrong this will be my first and last dealings with Audi as I will simply not take the car. I am travelling 400+ mile to pick the car up also which will be even worse.


If you are a IT techie, and know how to inspect the JSON requests made in the YourAudi order tracker, you will discover the list of actual order specification codes (as per brochure) (also some interim delivery status updates) - what is displayed to the user isn't terribly accurate, but the actual order is most likely correct. So don't worry


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

jryoung said:


> RussB said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed that the online spec was missing the rear parking and assist option. The dealer has guaranteed that the car will arrive correct. I hope so as after bringing this to his attention and if the car arrives wrong this will be my first and last dealings with Audi as I will simply not take the car. I am travelling 400+ mile to pick the car up also which will be even worse.
> ...


I had been looking from before December to be honest. I had settled on the car and options before CHristmas but wanted to see the new finance incentives for the new year. I got around £7K off the Audi Config price.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Here is the source code for my order. Just be about typical order and delivery times, it was in QC for 10 days which is typical now, but quite long compared to pre-xmas, so you may be able to shave a couple of days here: Im still awaiting delivery to dealers so one more stage to go should be about a week I think

[{"orderStatus":"39","statusDate":"2016-01-29T01:03:52+0000"}*intransit in UK*,{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2016-01-21T01:03:33+0000"}*in transit left factory, in my case inglostadt*,{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2016-01-11T00:00:00+0000"}*in quality control*,{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2016-01-09T00:00:00+0000"}*in assembly *,{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2016-01-08T00:00:00+0000"} *in paint shop*,{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2016-01-07T00:00:00+0000"} *in panel shop*,{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2015-12-15T01:02:49+0000"} *preperation stage*,{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2015-11-25T01:02:53+0000"}*order received * ,{"orderStatus":"00","statusDate":"2015-10-31T01:09:04+0000"} *Essentially Order Taken*]


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> Here is the source code for my order. Just be about typical order and delivery times, it was in QC for 10 days which is typical now, but quite long compared to pre-xmas, so you may be able to shave a couple of days here: Im still awaiting delivery to dealers so one more stage to go should be about a week I think
> 
> [{"orderStatus":"39","statusDate":"2016-01-29T01:03:52+0000"}*intransit in UK*,{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2016-01-21T01:03:33+0000"}*in transit left factory, in my case inglostadt*,{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2016-01-11T00:00:00+0000"}*in quality control*,{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2016-01-09T00:00:00+0000"}*in assembly *,{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2016-01-08T00:00:00+0000"} *in paint shop*,{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2016-01-07T00:00:00+0000"} *in panel shop*,{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2015-12-15T01:02:49+0000"} *preperation stage*,{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2015-11-25T01:02:53+0000"}*order received * ,{"orderStatus":"00","statusDate":"2015-10-31T01:09:04+0000"} *Essentially Order Taken*]


Where do you get this code from?


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

TTimi said:


> If it is build date 21st March, car will be ready 18th April roughly. (Audi worker here)


Have you taken into account customer paint? looking at other build times I think its going to be another 2 weeks on top of this?

I cant understand why my start date is 21st March when it was ordered the first week of January?
Perhaps this is the delay due to the customer paint as I see other cars going through in 3 weeks from order received.
Mine is around 10 weeks?


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

RussB said:


> swanny78 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the source code for my order. Just be about typical order and delivery times, it was in QC for 10 days which is typical now, but quite long compared to pre-xmas, so you may be able to shave a couple of days here: Im still awaiting delivery to dealers so one more stage to go should be about a week I think
> ...


https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-ap ... UMBEREHERE


----------



## Emoji (Jan 23, 2016)

> I cant understand why my start date is 21st March when it was ordered the first week of January?
> Perhaps this is the delay due to the customer paint as I see other cars going through in 3 weeks from order received.
> Mine is around 10 weeks?


Your post actually got me worried about my partners order. Her order was officially placed on 13/01/16 (Daytona Grey/ S-Line/Ultra), and we were told it would arrive circa March. Your post didn't fill me with confidence so I asked sales and eventually got our order number, the website states a build start date of 22nd Feb. So you could be right about paint affecting it.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

RussB said:


> TTimi said:
> 
> 
> > If it is build date 21st March, car will be ready 18th April roughly. (Audi worker here)
> ...


It has nothing to do with that.

We get a list of cars that will be built in the next 2-3 months, along with the cars build date.

We can amend cars that are being built in roughly 4 weeks time and beyond.

If you want your car asap we choose a car that is already being built, or being built in the next three weeks. These cars we can't amend, so we try to find one with similar spec and offer that to you.

We have some A3 1.6 TDi's that won't be ready till May/June as all the build slot for these cars have been taken for Feb, March and April.

We roughly say that whatever your buildweek is, we can get the car there four weeks after. But in some occasions we can get it within 2 weeks as long as there are no delays.


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

Where do you get this code from?[/quote]
https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-ap ... here/quote

Access denied for me.


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

TTimi said:


> RussB said:
> 
> 
> > TTimi said:
> ...


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

RussB said:


> Where do you get this code from?


https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-ap ... here/quote

Access denied for me.[/quote]

yes does that intermittantly, keep trying,


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

RussB - I have done the same thing. Waiting for 1st March for the 16 plate. My car is in the UK already! The wait is unbearable [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

TTimi said:


> RussB - I have done the same thing. Waiting for 1st March for the 16 plate. My car is in the UK already! The wait is unbearable [smiley=bigcry.gif]


removed my comment as it was nonsense lol.


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

Emoji said:


> > I cant understand why my start date is 21st March when it was ordered the first week of January?
> > Perhaps this is the delay due to the customer paint as I see other cars going through in 3 weeks from order received.
> > Mine is around 10 weeks?
> 
> ...


I was advised that custom paint would add to the time but sure they said only a 2 week extra wait.
I really quite liked the standard Floret Silver but no one in my family liked it at all. 
Just hope the custom paint is worth the wait and extra cash as I have not seen the colour in the flesh lol.
Wonder if dealer has a sample.


----------

